# All Slavic: koża i kożuch



## jasio

Hi all, 

Recently I realized that a Polish word "kożuch", meaning a jacket or a coat made of animal skin with some fur left on it*, https://i.abouthome.cz/img/8c1388ea031562c163ab0ea08b41ec.jpg) - typically sheep, but other animals would probably do as well, like goats - seems to be related to the Russian word "кожа", meaning "skin". And indeed, I found that there exists an outdated and forgotten word "koża", which used to mean "skin" in Polish, before it was replaced by the modern word "skóra" of different origin. This induced my curiosity, how some related words are used in your respective languages: 

skin (human)
skin (animal)
hide
leather
some products made of the above, which could have names derived from or related to the above words - like the aforementioned "kożuch"
 In Polish they are respectively:

skóra
skóra
skóra (niewyprawiona)
skóra (garbowana, wyprawiona)
kożuch (sheepskin coat), skóra (coll. "leather jacket")

Thank you very much in advance. 


*) Please note that it's something different both from a leather jacket / coat, and a fur jacket / coat (which is typically made of fur animals, like foxes, minks, squirrels, etc)
Besides, both words, "skóra" and "kożuch" have in Polish a bunch of somewhat related meanings, including an outer layer of some fruit, a dense layer formed on boiled milk or on other liquids, algae or plants covering the surface of still water, bacteria or mold covering a surface, etc. - but they all seem to be secondary to me, and I'd leave them aside for the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian:

1. koža
2. (živalska) koža
3. (strojena) koža
4. usnje
5. krzno (any kind of leather with fur left on it)

Kožuh refers to the skin and fur together as well, either on the animal itself or in the form of clothing.


----------



## francisgranada

In Slovak *koža *is "skin, skóra" (human or animal) and *kožuch *is practically the same as in Polish.

(However, for me _kožuch _is rather a coat, not a jacket.)


----------



## marco_2

rotan said:


> This is quite common actually
> You could even say "Powiedz siostrze" and the other speaker would still understand you mean their sister





francisgranada said:


> In Slovak *koža *is "skin, skóra" (human or animal) and *kožuch *is practically the same as in Polish.
> 
> (However, for me _kožuch _is rather a coat, not a jacket.)


In Polish is the same - 'kożuch' is a coat. A short fur coat / jacket, rather for women, we call 'kożuszek'. I think jasio wrote that 'skóra' is a colloquial expression for a 'leather jacket'.


----------



## rotan

How did you quote me, the post is not even here lol


----------



## marco_2

rotan said:


> How did you quote me, the post is not even here lol


I also don't understand it, just a computer's mischief, sorry for the mess!


----------



## rotan

Not a mess at all, I was genuinely curious


----------



## francisgranada

For curiosity, in some Slovak dialects _skin _(koža) is _*skura *_(pronounced like _skóra _in Polish).


----------

